# New Medicine Bottles, April '11



## RIBottleguy (May 5, 2011)

I spotted this one in a lot on ebay, thought it might be a reproduction or something but it looked pretty real.  Sure enough, it was!
 Ramon's Nerve and Bone Oil from Greenville, Tenn. and NY.  It's a beautiful citron color.  







 Here's a nice lighter amber Ridgway's Acme Liniment.  This is the newer version from Pleasantville, Pa.  It looks to date from 1905-1915 (but it's blown)






 A. Trask's Magnetic Oil.  This hinge-molded example looks like a steamroller ran it over.  Whittled and bent and whatnot.






 A currently unique unlisted local.  Frank Waston from Narragansett Pier and Peace Dale, RI.  I already had an offer of $100







 J. Attmore Wright Wakefield, RI.  A nice uncommon local.






 Lastly a not-exactly medicine.  An acid-etched G.A. Hazard from Newport, RI.  Haven't seen it before, so it makes a nice add as my first etched wine bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 5, 2011)

Real nice group...Love the citron med...We see those "Ridgeway's" sometimes around here...and that's the crudest Trask's I've ever seen.[]


----------

